# Night time temp question.



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

My room is always 80-85 degrees. Is that ok, bad, or good for my Tegus?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

AT night? That is very warm. What are your cool side temps in your tegu enclosure? I would worry about it being too hot.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool is prob 80. I can open the door and put a fan on and bring it down to 75 ish. I sleep in another room. Summer isn't fun in Virginia.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

lol VA isn't that far south. My room is in the basement and my tegu's cage is in my room so my problem is often getting the temps up. It drops to upper 60's at night in the summer in my room.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm over a garage and the air conditioner doesn't work so well.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Well maybe using lower watt bulbs would help keep the enclosure cool depending on what you are running. A fan might not be a bad idea too. I know my brother and my mom who live on the third floor are constantly running fans because it gets sooo incredibly hot upstairs.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

Lower wattage bulbs won't make a difference if the ambient room temps are in the 80s. 80 is a little warm in my opinion but it should be ok. You could try a fan and see how it affects your temps and humidity.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 22, 2011)

In their native range, in the hottest part of the summer, overnight lows up into the lower 80s is very common... It would be a bit cooler in an underground burrow though


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

its about 75 with the door open and a fan pulling cool air in and the lights off.


----------

